# Can't read tire pressure and can't inflate tire either. What is wrong?



## 1Point8TDan (Sep 4, 2003)

Went to a couple tire places around town and each said they won't be able to look at my wheel until Monday. So I decided to ask at a auto store and he made me buy a valve stem tool and a valve core. Said just take it out and put the new one in. That simple. 
Now I'm having some doubts because I don't want the tire exploding on me when I attempt to fix the problem. Should the tire be deflated when changing the valve core? Any other pointers? TIA.


----------



## vwjettagl1992 (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: Can't read tire pressure and can't inflate tire either. What is wrong? (1Point8TDan)*

yeah make sure u let all the air out, So it doesnt pop on you. If u mess it up worst can happen is you need to put ur spare on and wait til monday.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Can't read tire pressure and can't inflate tire either. What is wrong? (1Point8TDan)*

The tire won't explode - just start unscrewing the core until the air starts coming out. It's probably a good idea to take it in and get the valve replaced and the tire rebalanced - somebody might have used fix-a-flat or something on it.


----------



## 1Point8TDan (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: Can't read tire pressure and can't inflate tire either. What is wrong? (.je)*

This is a brand new wheel/time I bought from TireRack not too long ago. 
So just changing the core valve won't fix the problem?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Can't read tire pressure and can't inflate tire either. What is wrong? (1Point8TDan)*

Umh, well if the problem is with the valve core then replacing it will probably fix it. If not, then it probably won't. Why not just try it if you've already bought a new one? Or just take it to a tire shop and let them figure it out!


----------



## 1Point8TDan (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: Can't read tire pressure and can't inflate tire either. What is wrong? (dennisgli)*

Okay, so you are 100% positive that by removing the valve core, all the air won't quickly escape the tire and explode in my face?


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Can't read tire pressure and can't inflate tire either. What is wrong? (1Point8TDan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1Point8TDan* »_Okay, so you are 100% positive that by removing the valve core, all the air won't quickly escape the tire and explode in my face? 

THINK for a moment - by removing the valve core, you've given the air pressure a place to escape .... now ... the tire will explode (in your face) how?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Can't read tire pressure and can't inflate tire either. What is wrong? (1Point8TDan)*

Just take it to the tire shop and let them do it.


----------



## 1Point8TDan (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: Can't read tire pressure and can't inflate tire either. What is wrong? (f1forkvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f1forkvr6* »_
THINK for a moment - by removing the valve core, you've given the air pressure a place to escape .... now ... the tire will explode (in your face) how?

Momentarily there is alot of pressure in the tire. I have it off the car right now. Its like a ballon, let the air out it, it flies away. But now I suppose the weight of the rim will prevent that.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Can't read tire pressure and can't inflate tire either. What is wrong? (1Point8TDan)*









What you are doing is like opening the valve on a beach ball ... there will be no explosion.
I think dennisgli is right - just take it to a tire shop.


----------



## 1Point8TDan (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: Can't read tire pressure and can't inflate tire either. What is wrong? (f1forkvr6)*

When I took the core valve out, the air came out very slowly which was the answer I was expecting. It was a piece of cake. And I saved myself $20. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Can't read tire pressure and can't inflate tire either. What is wrong? (1Point8TDan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1Point8TDan* »_When I took the core valve out, the air came out very slowly which was the answer I was expecting.

Wow - considering this is what we were all basically saying (remember? beach ball?) I'm sure nobody is surprised.
Congrats on doing it yourself


----------



## 1Point8TDan (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: Can't read tire pressure and can't inflate tire either. What is wrong? (f1forkvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f1forkvr6* »_
Wow - considering this is what we were all basically saying (remember? beach ball?) I'm sure nobody is surprised.
Congrats on doing it yourself









Changed it twice actually.







The first time the air was still coming out and going in extremely slowly but at least I could record the pressure. So I unscrewed it, and took a plunked a hole with a nail to make the opening bigger and now its works just fine.


----------

